# Mirka Ceros



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Where has this machine being all my life. :notworthy:

Just got it at the start of the week. Love its flexibility and lightness. I have a few different Festool sanders, but i think this baby is way better. 

Of course time will tell if it stands up to the rigours of my jobs, but so far so good. 

JP's reviews made me plump for it, and im glad for now.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Good to hear you like the CEROS. It's how sanding should be done, down low and lightweight.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Thks, yeah making some difference in a few short days. The sandpaper is whopper. Abranet, just never clutters up.:thumbsup:


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

It's on my wish list


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> Good to hear you like the CEROS. It's how sanding should be done, down low and lightweight.


JP, I was considering using this on some decks/stain removal... so far I have only used my ceros for smoothing out interior walls.

Would you consider it in this application?
If so what paper would you use?

thx


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> JP, I was considering using this on some decks/stain removal... so far I have only used my ceros for smoothing out interior walls.
> 
> Would you consider it in this application?
> If so what paper would you use?
> ...


Its not the right tool for the job. It would be a production killer. I would however use it anywhere a larger sander would not fit with Abranet HD depending on how bad it is.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I will probably buy an RO150 then


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I will probably buy an RO150 then


It is a sweet sander.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Dunbar Painting said:


> I will probably buy an RO150 then


No I'm talking a floor sander not a toy for a job like that, CEROS included. I was on a job with a contractor who had to strip tiles and glue off a basement floor. I suggested a sander from HD in the rentals specifically for that. Get it for 4 hrs, take two using it and return it. No not him... he would rather spend 4 days stripping a floor manually. 

4 days at 25 bucks is 800 Do you really think he got paid 800 to strip that floor? I'd be willing to bet the whole job wasn't 800. 

How can he compete with a guy like me who will always have the right tools for the job to make short order of anything. 4 days! vs 2 hrs. hmm Must of thought I was blowing spoke up his ass. I wouldn't use an RO on a 10x10 for the simple fact it can be done faster and much better. 

If you only get 1,200 bucks to do a small deck--you'll make more per hour by stripping it with the appropriate sander. For decks I need a sander that will allow me to figure how much per sq ft I can remove regardless whats on that deck. Otherwise you are guessing and taking a chance on your time.


----------

